# Built a new cage!!



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

It looks like nothing right now...but it should do for a bit. Its your classic cube cage! I got the idea from CaptainFlow's cage. They can be bought at any Target outside of the five closest to me...I had to drive an hour to get there. This is what I was able to accomplish with one box...in a week or so I will go get another box. This should be big enough for two rats...I think. It looks kind of bare right now because I SUCK with a needle and thread, but I'm working on hammocks and such. No bedding, its got black and white polka dotted fabric to protect his feet, a ladder, balcony, and all the essentials for now! A friend will be added soon. His step brother will be going in Remy's old house...which isn't much, but will do in case they don't get along well. Here are pics...and yes, I feel bad about the aquarium...don't flame me please...































The old aquarium...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Wow, I hadn't realized you'd gotten it done so quick! Looks awesome, can't wait to see how big it gets with another box!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually, I was eyeing the bird cage in the background...wouldn't that make a lovely rat cage?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

dragonegg said:


> Actually, I was eyeing the bird cage in the background...wouldn't that make a lovely rat cage?


haha...it would! But I'm not so sure this little girl would be happy about it...


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

wow, nice work =]


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking very nice . I have the smae little corner litterbox as you - I saw it at Petco for $2 and couldn't resist, it's too tiny and cute!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Looking very nice . I have the smae little corner litterbox as you - I saw it at Petco for $2 and couldn't resist, it's too tiny and cute!


I've had that litter box twice and twice it was chewed down to almost nothing. So I don't buy that kind of litter box anymore


----------



## meghan.s (Jan 14, 2008)

bloodraven said:


> dragonegg said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I was eyeing the bird cage in the background...wouldn't that make a lovely rat cage?
> ...


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! looks really good. What is it made out of? Looks like some kind of Mesh. Aren't you worried your rats(s) will chew through?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, it is mesh. Metal mesh though...that wire cutters don't even like going through...lol. Its pretty rigid stuff...my only fear is that it will just fall apart on its own....


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

bloodraven said:


> Yes, it is mesh. Metal mesh though...that wire cutters don't even like going through...lol. Its pretty rigid stuff...my only fear is that it will just fall apart on its own....


Ah I see haha Yeah I just looked at Captainflow's pics. My only concern would be that the rats would squeeze through the gaps


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

I was really worried about that looking at her pics...but the gaps are pretty small actually...he was able to stick his nose through it and that was about it...I'd say around a quarter inc if that...the only big gap is where the door is...but I don't even think he would be bothered to get to the side as there is no balcony or anything there...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I used a variation of this cage when I first brought my girls home when they were probably about five or six weeks old- and I can guarantee that if you pound all the connectors in as far as they can go, there is no possibility of escape if your rats are all past weaning. Depending on how well you get the doors to close. But around my door I can't get my thumb through, it's about 5/8 of a inch, and none of my girls can fit through. They're pretty petite, too. 

About the falling apart... yeah, that's happened, once when I was moving it around, and twisted it kind of funny. Now I just check everything regularly, and give the joints a little tap with a hammer if needed, and so far there haven't been problems... 

I'm happy with it so far, I take it you are too, Bloodraven? Let's start a revolution! And you sure can't beat the price. 









Recent photo of the whole cage, you can see the spacings aren't really an issue with my girls full grown. 









When I first got the girls. Look at how tiny they used to be! Aww... And again, it doesn't look like a problem, and I never saw either of them get close to being able to escape.


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh yes, very happy thus far...its pretty amazing actually...and the expandibility of it all is what amazes me more. I am going to get another box in the next few weeks, and it will be bigger than a FN cage...for 30 bucks!!


----------



## Topaz (Feb 1, 2008)

Our Target here in Ohio had those cubes on clearance about a week ago. I picked up the last 2 boxes for $3.50 each. If you are thinking of building one of these you might want to check your Target and see if they have any left. I haven't had time to build the new cage yet but I bought them with the rats in mind.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I use the regular cubes for my rabbit cages....











I haven't seen the wire mesh kind of cubes in person, but the way to secure the cage is to put zip ties at every corner of the connectors. If the mesh holes are small, then try thin zip ties. They are about $2 for a 100 pack at Walmart. It keeps the cage nice and sturdy!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

hmmm, gives me ideas. But where did you place the door?


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Can someone tell me what these are called. My boys need a new cage and this seems perfect!
Thanks in advance


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

ScootersPet said:


> Can someone tell me what these are called. My boys need a new cage and this seems perfect!
> Thanks in advance


If you get them from Target, they are called "Organize It" cubes.


----------



## Topaz (Feb 1, 2008)

I too would like to know how you put a door on this. I used the regular cubes for my guinea pig cage and I used zip ties as hinges. It really isn't much on an issue since piggies don't climb. I could have left the top wide open except I have a cat.
I also put zipties on all the corners to make it sturdier. I am going to have to get some of the really thin ones.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

To make my door (slightly different, I think, I dunno how Bloodraven did it...) I cut some holes out of the mesh with wire cutter and used zip ties. And then some binder clips to help hold it up. 









Top "hinge," with two binder clips and a string helping to hold it up. 









This was the hardest part, the part that looks chewed I cut off very slowly with large wire cutters because it was easier than scissors. Just to give the door somewhere to go. 









How I close it. It's a shower hook from Target with an open ring on one end and a little clamp on the other, so I hook the ring around the corner of the cube and clamp the door on. 

Just to give you an idea about how I did it, I'm sure there are a ton of ways you could make it work, but so far this is doing pretty well for me.


----------

